# AliExpress.com ??



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone ever used AliExpress and what are your experience ??

Thanks,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dana said:


> Anyone ever used AliExpress and what are your experience ??
> 
> Thanks,


No but use DHGate quite a lot


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No but use DHGate quite a lot


Thanks i will check it out


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeh I've used aliexpress. No probs so far


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Aliexpress have been great. Only once a football shirt wasn't delivered - got my money back within a week.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Dana said:


> Anyone ever used AliExpress and what are your experience ??
> 
> Thanks,


Ordered loads of stuff and some high value items too. Never had a problem.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Used them many times for everything from football stuff to electronics. Never had a problem.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ditto great for fakes tbh, the quality has been great so far


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ordered some dre beats headphones for the gym.

Cheap as ****


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Good site, ordered a dozen times there. Great place for chinese tea and dirt cheap toys for kids. One time a seller tried to swindle me by sending a cheap RC car instead of what I ordered. Issued complaint, got refunded by Aliexpress in a couple of days.

Nowadays I mostly use Irish Ebay since the prices are in euros and I can filter sellers by EU only when I want higher quality stuff and not to bother with customs.


----------



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

used it xl boxers were more like xs


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ordered alot of things via aliexpress. Never had any issues


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

3 sets of sunnies, no probs


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I've ordered small electronic items such as flash drives and SD cards but nothing high value.

One of the SD cards went faulty after a couple of months but on the whole not bad.

The branded clothing is littered with fakes though, trainers in particular. See the Air Max thread.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

ordered nearly 100 items from ali.. love it.

trainers may be 'fake' but I often cant tell the difference. considering theyre about 1/3 of the price, I don't really care either


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

I ordered some zero's air max. My brothers an avid collector and has the original ones so purchased them out of curiosity. They came in the wrong box(not a massive issue as most dont come in box's). By the wrong box I mean the original zero box is massive and this box was normal size. In terms of quality side by side they looked almost identical. We noticed a few differences but very hard to tell, the main one being the fact the sizing tag wasn't so plush. Considering the originals were 150 and I paid around about 1/5th of the price and the only noticable difference was inside the shoe Very Impressed.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

This is actually quite encouraging.

Two questions:

1) So the photos you see on the websites are actually what you receive then? I always wondered if they use better photos to lure you in and then send you sub-standard stuff.

2) How is the build quality? I accept that they may look good but do they come apart and wear more easily than originals?

@SwollNP @TBWFC


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

I find the pics that are of the trainers are actually worse than what you receive, for example if you buy Nikes, the tick logo is wrong, but yet when they turn up they are correct.

I've had 2 pairs of Nike Roshe Runs and I'm well impressed for £16 delivered. Great for the gym.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> This is actually quite encouraging.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


AS @bobbill said on the site they dont include the tick etc. go to the chat ask for a catalogue and the pictures they send tend to be of there trainers. Some of them use the original pictures which is easy to tell. But for most parts they are quite good quality I'm going to send you over a PM now with the originals and the ones I received side by side to show you  .


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

TBWFC said:


> AS @bobbill said on the site they dont include the tick etc. go to the chat ask for a catalogue and the pictures they send tend to be of there trainers. Some of them use the original pictures which is easy to tell. But for most parts they are quite good quality I'm going to send you over a PM now with the originals and the ones I received side by side to show you  .


Cheers bud, received.

So each of those photos is one real and one fake yes?


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> Cheers bud, received.
> 
> So each of those photos is one real and one fake yes?


Correct bare in mind the real ones were £150 and definite genuine(ordered on release from official seller).


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

TBWFC said:


> Correct bare in mind the real ones were £150 and definite genuine(ordered on release from official seller).


Those are VERY good replicas.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> Those are VERY good replicas.


These are the best ones I've received. My brother has around 70 rare air max including all the US independence days. I purchased the red independence days, when we compared these we could tell the difference straight away. But then when I looked at the pictures provided by the seller, they looked like the ones I received and not the real ones. But the quality for price is still always good.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> Those are VERY good replicas.


Sometimes you can get lucky and order and there legit Nike with box, just Chinese writing (Not fake, just the Chinese Nike ver). Only happened twice out of maybe 20 times.

They often come with no box however they look great. In terms of wear, they don't get used down any faster than my real ones.

IMO for between £16 (roshes) and £40 (Air max) you may aswell order a pair and see yourself.. worst comes to worst you don't receive it and get a refund. Or if you're not happy, just say you didn't receive it and get a refund... lol


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

TBWFC said:


> These are the best ones I've received. My brother has around 70 rare air max including all the US independence days. I purchased the red independence days, when we compared these we could tell the difference straight away. But then when I looked at the pictures provided by the seller, they looked like the ones I received and not the real ones. But the quality for price is still always good.


Do you mind sending me the photo via PM too?


----------



## Shepy87 (Nov 29, 2013)

Have ordered quite a few things of Ali express, I had a few problems with delivery before but always got a refund. Just be careful with the sizes, I normally have to order a size or two larger.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

SwollNP said:


> Do you mind sending me the photo via PM too?


Sent you the pictures man, the ones with a white tick was to prove that it was using 3m as this is what we thought may not have been used. But in fact they used 3m.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Can't send replies  will reply in an hour with the links. But just to let you know the zeros only came out in one colour way.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What's with only PM pictures of trainers????


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

TBWFC said:


> Can't send replies  will reply in an hour with the links. But just to let you know the zeros only came out in one colour way.


The official Nike site also has black ones.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Definately only came out in one colour way. I beleive that picture is to show that the tick etc is 3m(glow in the dark).


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

TBWFC said:


> Definately only came out in one colour way. I beleive that picture is to show that the tick etc is 3m(glow in the dark).


Ah O.K.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

@TBWFC

You ever had any problems with the sizes not being right i.e. labelled as 10 but more like an 8 or 9 like someone else mentioned?


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> @TBWFC
> 
> You ever had any problems with the sizes not being right i.e. labelled as 10 but more like an 8 or 9 like someone else mentioned?


I've bought about 20 pairs in total (for family and friends) one pair was meant to be a US11(the sizes on ali are in US which is one above a uk) it fitted more like a US10 but it may have been the trainer style(tight fitting as I could get it on was just a bit tight for my liking). So normally its pretty good.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

The pictures on the websites have to blur the logos due to copyright

Had a mix bag from there to be honest but good stuff has been

Roshe's - Superb for about £15

A couple of football shirts that are unreal copies, sublime

Couple of not fake but sports tops for a couple of pound that have been superb like proper dri-fit high end material


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks to all


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

TBWFC said:


> Sent you the pictures man, the ones with a white tick was to prove that it was using 3m as this is what we thought may not have been used. But in fact they used 3m.


Sorry to be a pain in the hole but would you send me them too? lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

how do you pay? through ali pay? or any other method?


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Sorry to be a pain in the hole but would you send me them too? lol


No worries man, sent you some extra ones aswell the first few are the zeros real with the fake. The rest are all from aliexpress  .


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

TBWFC said:


> No worries man, sent you some extra ones aswell the first few are the zeros real with the fake. The rest are all from aliexpress  .


Even the black fly knits?


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Yer black flyknits and the stefan janoskis


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

TBWFC said:


> Yer black flyknits and the stefan janoskis


they look good would like to see them next to a real pair


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> they look good would like to see them next to a real pair


Unfortunately bro only collects air max. But they are good quality and comfy just the innersole seems a bit loose, but I think thats how these trainers are.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody got a link to a good seller for AirMax on AliExpress? Seem to be quite a few on there.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

TBWFC said:


> Unfortunately bro only collects air max. But they are good quality and comfy just the innersole seems a bit loose, but I think thats how these trainers are.


Can u send me the comparison pics as I'm tempted to order some zeros aswell now lol,

I've ordered 2 air max 90's and both slightly smaller US8.5 as for some reason I can't get US9, I'm a UK8.

I compared them to the same shoe in footlocker and tbh the one in the shop has more defects!


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

just to clarify can someone explain how your suppose to go about making an order and the payment methods please, thanks



NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Anybody got a link to a good seller for AirMax on AliExpress? Seem to be quite a few on there.


x2


----------



## _Oscar_ (Jun 21, 2015)

Heihachi said:


> just to clarify can someone explain how your suppose to go about making an order and the payment methods please, thanks
> 
> x2


I've not used the site that many times but I've always paid by debit card.

There is a site payment option called AliPay also but I've never used that.

It's no more difficult than paying for something online with any other online retailer.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

What are the sizes of the trainers like?

I'm usually a 10/10.5 depending on fit of trainers...


----------



## _Oscar_ (Jun 21, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> What are the sizes of the trainers like?
> 
> I'm usually a 10/10.5 depending on fit of trainers...


I'd like to know this too. I've not ordered trainers but would consider it if they are good quality and the correct size/colour etc.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Some of them look great!

Running Shoes Picture - More Detailed Picture about 2015 Hot sale top brand roshelies run athletic shoes flyknits men running shoes Picture in Running Shoes from Rainbow Outlet | Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I'd be looking at getting some of these probably. £25 a pair!

There are some nice watches on there too!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

All sizes are U.S. So add 1 to whatever size you are and order that, I found I fit in a UK 7.5 for air max although I'm an 8, payment is easy just signup for alipay and its like ordering on Amazon/ebay


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Think I'm going to take the plunge on some US size 11 and see how I get on.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

I find that for trainers the sizes are actually perfectly fine a US 11 is a UK10 which fits me like normal. With stuff such as shorts and boxers, I' usually a large and have to buy XXL and its too tight. I think its because US shoe size is a specific size so its easier for them to get the correct measurements.


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

Bought several Air Max's, Vests and a couple of watches. All high quality. Just like ebay check their feedback and how many of that item they've sold. Ali Express can get your money back.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I will make some money doing matched betting from the other thread and then come on aliexpress and spend it all lol


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

Bought these of Ali Express for the misses £21 quid. Here are the sellers I used. I've but a couple of replica armani watches that looks the dogs bollocks will post when home.

2015 New fashion sneakers women shoes men shoes chaussure femme zapatos mujer flats lightweight sports shoes running shoe-in Men's Fashion Sneakers from Shoes on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Also bought several pairs of hyperfuse. Very good quality.

Air Max 90 HYP QS USA Flag Men's Sneakers Running Shoes Original AirMax 90 Hyperfuse Men Sports Shoes [URL=EUR:40]EUR:40 46 Free Shipping-in Running Shoes from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group[/URL]


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Muthaphukker said:


> View attachment 173876
> 
> 
> Bought these of Ali Express for the misses £21 quid


They are awful lol

Cant stand Hurraches I dont understand how they have became fasionable lol


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> They are awful lol
> 
> Cant stand Hurraches I dont understand how they have became fasionable lol


Agreed. I can't stand them either haha beats paying 80 quid for them though.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Any black air max's on there with the white soles?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Muthaphukker said:


> Agreed. I can't stand them either haha beats paying 80 quid for them though.


Yeah it certainly does lol Nike trainers are all well over priced like


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

This seller is decent. Got same watch has my cousin and his is genuine. Nothing between them.

New AR1410 AR1411 AR1416 AR1417 Women Mens Lovers Quartz Chronograph Watch Blue Dial Wristwatch Original Box Free Shipping-in Lover's Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Any black air max's on there with the white soles?


Nike Men Air Max 90 Running Shoes,Black Grey Blue White,Sport Athletic Shoes,20 [URL=Colors,Size:40]Colors,Size:40 46-in Running Shoes from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group[/URL]


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Muthaphukker said:


> This seller is decent. Got same watch has my cousin and his is genuine. Nothing between them.
> 
> New AR1410 AR1411 AR1416 AR1417 Women Mens Lovers Quartz Chronograph Watch Blue Dial Wris****ch Original Box Free Shipping-in Lover's Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ...


Might be a daft question but how do you know it's Armani when you're looking at it on there?


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

Plate said:


> Might be a daft question but how do you know it's Armani when you're looking at it on there?


Basically they can't list it as 'armani' but if you search the model number for example ' AR2448 ' it will come up. As for nike you have to search 'running 90' and so forth.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Muthaphukker said:


> Nike Men Air Max 90 Running Shoes,Black Grey Blue White,Sport Athletic Shoes,20 [URL=Colors,Size:40]Colors,Size:40 46-in Running Shoes from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group[/URL]


After something like these


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

Plate said:


> Might be a daft question but how do you know it's Armani when you're looking at it on there?


Also if you click on the feedback there are real photos.

Aliexpress.com : Buy New Mens Watch AR5860 AR 5860 Mens Chronograph Watch Blue Dial Wristwatch Original Box Top quality Free Shipping from Reliable watches germany suppliers on 800 LightYears | Alibaba Group


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> After something like these


Best I could find at a quick glance. Ignore the nike tick the ones you receive will be the original tick.

Free Shipping 2015 New Cheap 90 Thea Print Running Shoes Men's & Women's Fashion outdoor sport Sneakers Size 36 45 Hot Sell-in Running Shoes from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Muthaphukker said:


> Best I could find at a quick glance. Ignore the nike tick the ones you receive will be the original tick.
> 
> Free Shipping 2015 New Cheap 90 Thea Print Running Shoes Men's & Women's Fashion outdoor sport Sneakers Size 36 45 Hot Sell-in Running Shoes from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Yeah I can only find them with no tick or the dodgy double tick lol


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Yeah I can only find them with no tick or the dodgy double tick lol


Haha yeah they do that to prevent them from being removed.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Muthaphukker said:


> Haha yeah they do that to prevent them from being removed.


So would they arrive like that or with the proper Nike tick?


----------



## Muthaphukker (Jul 30, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> So would they arrive like that or with the proper Nike tick?


Yeah they would pal


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> So would they arrive like that or with the proper Nike tick?


proper tick for sure!

I've had football shirts and basketball vests and polo shirts. all very decent quality. I would always size up in clothing.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

dan23 said:


> proper tick for sure!
> 
> I've had football shirts and basketball vests and polo shirts. all very decent quality. I would always size up in clothing.


Have ordered a pair to see, might get more if they are good


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Online Shop Free Shipping! Men's 18K rose gold automatic mechanical leather high quality luxury brand Cellini watch men's casual dress watch|Aliexpress Mobile

Like the look of this lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

How do you search for specific brands?

Ralph lauren t-shirts or armani etc?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> How do you search for specific brands?
> 
> Ralph lauren t-shirts or armani etc?


Nike air max THEA I searched for THEA.

You need to find a product detail that you want and search for that ideally


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Online Shop Free Shipping! Men's 18K rose gold automatic mechanical leather high quality luxury brand Cellini watch men's casual dress watch|Aliexpress Mobile
> 
> Like the look of this lol


Asked the guy for more pics





































I'm no watch expert but looks decent


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

thinking about getting some nike lebron 12 from here for the gym since they are £35 Instead of £160.

what you guys reckon?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> thinking about getting some nike lebron 12 from here for the gym since they are £35 Instead of £160.
> 
> what you guys reckon?


that is the most foul shoe i've ever seen in my life lol


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think they are nice haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> that is the most foul shoe i've ever seen in my life lol


Looks like a 2 year old girl was let loose with crayons lol


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Looks like a 2 year old girl was let loose with crayons lol


I like 2..I mean crayons


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

If I spotted some one in the gym wearing £160 trainers I would assume they were fake  .


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

They also look like they would fit a 2 year old girl lol

They are stinking mate lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

They also look like they would fit a 2 year old girl lol

They are stinking mate lol


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

But there are other colours too!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

garethd93 said:


> But there are other colours too!


Im just not into basketball boots lol


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Just my personal view I wouldn't buy trainers that I would use in the gym etc on there just due to the support of your foot, ankle etc, not something I would want to risk to save a few £££


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

for anyone interested in buying the knockoff stuff on here. These are the code names they use for the designer stuff

Ralph Lauren: Polo, RL, Ralph, Lauren

Hugo Boss: Hugo, Boss, HB

Mont Blanc: Mountain logo, Monte, mont

Moncler: Mon jacket

La Coste: Crocodile logo

Hermes: H, ermes

All designer bags: Just write their name. For a Mulberry Alexa bag, write Alexa.

Armani: Arma

All designer watches: Same as the bags. Search for Speedmaster if you want Omega Speedmaster.

Louboutin: Red sole

Rayban: Wayfarer or the model you like

Diesel: Disel

Levis: Levs, Levy, 501 jeans

Abercrombie: AF, Fitch

Mixed Brands: Designer brand

Nike: Freerun, roshe run or other model names

Hublot: Ayrton Senna watch, F1 watch, Hu Blot, Big Bang watch, Bang watch, Hb watch, Hu watch

Rolex: Deep sea, gmt watch, Daytona, Eta watch


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

garethd93 said:


> for anyone interested in buying the knockoff stuff on here. These are the code names they use for the designer stuff
> 
> Ralph Lauren: Polo, RL, Ralph, Lauren
> 
> ...


Raped


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

men thong sexy lingerie bikini shorts gay lingerie underwear c string fetish mens thong G String Elephants crotchless panties-in G-Strings & Thongs from Men's Clothing & Accessories on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Raped


why would you rape him?


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone ever order a suit of here?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Best.username said:


> Anyone ever order a suit of here?


Didn't realise they sold suits. Clothes are always a lot smaller but I assume you send them proper measurements?

I'd be concerned about the quality and the fit to be honest. I'd want to try it on.

I have just received my first order from Aliexpress though. An Elephone P8000. Not bad for £125 delivered.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

First first order placed, $27 on a pair of Nike Sock Darts. See how this goes...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Backed out of the sock darts but ordered

6 X deadpool Lego figures - arrived after 10 days. Cost £3.50 total and the quality is near Lego, 5 year old went bat s**t for it as I don't think it's available in a Lego set yet.

1 X full set of 8 marvel fantastic four Lego characters - awaiting delivery (I have 4 parcels at the post office awaiting redeliverery today)

1 X Nike roshe, so 10 US. £13. We'll see!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ordered a load of stuff last month. Took a few weeks to arrive which is to be expected. Quality has been great and just placed another order. My lost order was some sketchers for wife and a load of gym gear for me.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disappointment with the roshe. Dodgy swoosh, ****ed up label. Good job they're just house trainers.

Comfy as hell.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Ordered a load of football shirts recently for the gym, football training, sports etc all absolute superb about £8-£10 each


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone got any updates on what goodies to get?!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Muthaphukker said:


> Best I could find at a quick glance. Ignore the nike tick the ones you receive will be the original tick.
> 
> Free Shipping 2015 New Cheap 90 Thea Print Running Shoes Men's & Women's Fashion outdoor sport Sneakers Size 36 45 Hot Sell-in Running Shoes from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Tried all the links on this thread and none work, I also want a pair like the picture, any ideas how to search or a link that works?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Sams said:


> Tried all the links on this thread and none work, I also want a pair like the picture, any ideas how to search or a link that works?


Try searching for air 90 or max 90 trainers.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

Muthaphukker said:


> Basically they can't list it as 'armani' but if you search the model number for example ' AR2448 ' it will come up. As for nike you have to search 'running 90' and so forth.


can you send me the seller for the watches please mate ?


----------



## Mike 'The Fridge' Mason (Sep 29, 2015)

I find it great. Chinese sellers are generally very obliging and you can often contact them directly for a beter deal. Sellers don't get paid unless you confirm receipt. The quality of pics vs. ebay is great too.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Mike 'The Fridge' Mason said:


> I find it great. Chinese sellers are generally very obliging and you can often contact them directly for a beter deal. Sellers don't get paid unless you confirm receipt. The quality of pics vs. ebay is great too.


pics arent always great, i got a pair of roshe runs and they were identical to what you'd get in a shop,ordered another pair and they were very flimsy material pretty much see through, the missus got a pair and they were shocking quality.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Loving my AR2448

Came with full manual and warranty books and cert of authenticity lol


----------



## fetterman.justin (Dec 20, 2015)

But it's fake .how is the quality ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

fetterman.justin said:


> But it's fake .how is the quality ?


Still keeping time perfectly and no build quality issues at all.

Compared in store to a legit one and no difference.


----------



## fetterman.justin (Dec 20, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Still keeping time perfectly and no build quality issues at all.
> 
> Compared in store to a legit one and no difference.


 Im thinking of buying some soccer jerseys online . still hesitate between Gogoalshop and aliexpress 

It seems they both are trying to sell China replicas


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

fetterman.justin said:


> It seems they both are trying to sell China replicas


 Nothing gets past you, does it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Disappointment with the roshe. Dodgy swoosh, ****ed up label. Good job they're just house trainers.
> 
> Comfy as hell.


 you just have to laugh at that writing on the tongue


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gonna order some Stefan Janoskis I've seen for £16 lol.

Will post up pics when I get them


----------



## fetterman.justin (Dec 20, 2015)

Adz said:


> you just have to laugh at that writing on the tongue


 haha .Anyway .it's something replicas trying to be good quality .


----------



## fetterman.justin (Dec 20, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Gonna order some Stefan Janoskis I've seen for £16 lol.
> 
> Will post up pics when I get them


 £16 ？ Show here after you get them .


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

F*ck sake.

Mrs has ordered some trainers for the gym from here and they've come with a dodgy tick and it says NIKB on the back :lol:

Liberties

What do we do folks? Where we supposed to message the seller or something?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Smokey13 said:


> F*ck sake.
> 
> Mrs has ordered some trainers for the gym from here and they've come with a dodgy tick and it says NIKB on the back :lol:
> 
> ...


 Always ask for pictures of actual product before buying lol


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

The website has lots of reviews with pictures, I'd only buy from sellers with lots of positive reviews and legit pictures...


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Noted. I just assumed nobody would actually want the ones with a dodgy tick so it was all just a cover up.

Good thing they don't do my size or i'd be gutted too lol

Do i just say these didn't turn up or take it on the chin? They where only like £12


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Can some 1 post a link to a good set of trainers from ali nike airs all ones look s**t on the pics


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Loving my AR2448
> 
> Came with full manual and warranty books and cert of authenticity lol


 Any links to watches like this on Ali? I can't find nowt


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Ali specials


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Ali specials
> 
> View attachment 122137
> 
> ...


 Its like the trainer equivelant of The Little Shop Of Horrors

Feed Me Seymore....


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sure every shoe shop on their only sells up to size 10 ..... stupid small c0ck yellow people


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Do any of those sites sell Gasp t shirts or that ?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Don't expect anything to fit. I ordered a sleeveless hoody 4xl, it fitted my g/f who is 8-10 lol.

I have ordered nike trainers for the g/f with success though. They can get shoe sizes right it seems.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Bought a couple baggy gasp t shirts to train in. I hope they're not skin tight. Feedback on the seller from one says they're made small and other that they're made larger.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> Bought a couple baggy gasp t shirts to train in. I hope they're not skin tight. Feedback on the seller from one says they're made small and other that they're made larger.


 Fvck training in baggy clothes

Stringer vest or muscle fit t shirt only


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

How do you search for calvin klein again? Did it in the past by spelling it incorrectly, they must filter out fakes but only if the advert is spelt correctly.

Last time I tried it wouldn't work though.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Fvck training in baggy clothes
> 
> Stringer vest or muscle fit t shirt only


 I don't want the other gym users to be sick.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> Bought a couple baggy gasp t shirts to train in. I hope they're not skin tight. Feedback on the seller from one says they're made small and other that they're made larger.


 5XL is like uk medium


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> 5XL is like uk medium


 Great. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Just placed first order :thumb


----------

